# Midlet Tutorial



## Alan (12. Nov 2007)

*Guten Abend!*

Ich hab' mal 'ne Frage zu Java Midlets. Gibt es eigentlich ein *DEUTSCHES* Tutorial über Midlets. Wäre echt dankbar über Antworten.

Dankeschön im Voraus!!!


----------



## MiMij (13. Nov 2007)

Wie waers mit Google? Und dann Sprache auf deutsch stellen?
http://www.google.com/search?as_q=J...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images
oder
http://scriptkiller.de/j2me_anfaenger_programmier_tutorial.php
oder
http://www.slawaweis.de/j2me-tutorial/

Weiss ja net was genau du da suchst


----------

